# How do you record your sightings?



## dalefelton450 (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi all,

I have just updated my lists having finished my summer holidays. I started birding nearly 3 years ago and just kind of absorbed my habits from viewing others and using this forum.

I have three books; one which I take with me and record sightings each day, where and when, one which I record all sightings from each place I visit and one, which is alphabetical, were I record all my sightings.

I wondered how others make their records?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I used to do a lot of birding and just kept an alphabetical list but if I was going to do now I would probably put the list on a spreadsheet listing species, time and place, that way it could be sorted by any of those categories.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Do you have any budgies? I can't tell from your initial posting... 
If not, are you planning to get some?

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------

